
Kotlin: The Upstart Coding Language Conquering Silicon Valley - dayanruben
https://www.wired.com/story/kotlin-the-upstart-coding-language-conquering-silicon-valley
======
malcolmgreaves
Kotlin is absolutely not taking over: click bait suprise!

Kotlin is simply a less verbose Java 8. It doesn't offer any solid unifying
concepts that make it more ergonomic. From an idea perspective, it offers the
same toolbox for constructing programs that Java uses.

At least the author gives a sentence or two to Clojure and Scala. Those
languages actually give one something different on the JVM. Fundamentally,
these languages embrace functional programming concepts. This important design
choice leads to a superior programming paradigm that trounces Java and, by
extension, Kotlin.

~~~
ZakTaccardi
> It doesn't offer any solid unifying concepts that make it more ergonomic.

What language features does Kotlin lack that are so important to functional
programming, that say Scala has?

Kotlin still lets you write awful OOP code that you could in Java.

------
andrewfromx
[https://github.com/Kotlin/kotlin-fullstack-
sample](https://github.com/Kotlin/kotlin-fullstack-sample) I have build a
react js app in all kotlin. Using that example as starting point. So no js
code do I author. Everything is 100% kotlin.

